# .  (, , , )
.     :

  2      ,      .

    :      ,      2  "12.02.2009 12" (   /  -)       (     ), ..  "12.02.2009, / 12"  "  12  12.02.2009"   "12.02.2009,  ".  ?

   -   ,        2?

     - , ,   ,    I,  II   III   , ?  ,            ?

----------


## .

,   . 



> ,            ?


 .          .

----------

.,      :Smilie:

----------

:

 , ,   - .
 15.06.2009 .
   29.07.2009 .
     2009.
 :Smilie: 

,  :
    I  II  (     ,  )?
     ?
    ...

----------


## .



----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Magnitudo

.
         ...
          (,  6%)         ?

   -  ,         .. 31.12.2009,      ()  11.01.2010.                  ...

----------


## AviaNavigator

> (,  6%)         ?


 ,   ,   , ..     , . 346, .17 ("      ")



> 1.         **     ()  , **   (, )  () ** ,     ()    ( ).


  -   ,   .




> )  ;
> )   ;
> )  ,     ;
> )   ;
> )        ;
> )   ,         ;
> )    ;


-129 "  ",  9.

----------


## AviaNavigator

> 


      ,   ?

----------


## ARINAs

> ,   ,   , ..     , . 346, .17 ("      ")
> 
>   -   ,   .


  :  ,      .    ( ).   ?

----------


## AviaNavigator

> :  ,      .    ( ).   ?


,  ,        .

----------


## alexanders2

,       ?

----------


## .



----------

> ARINAs   
>   :  ,      .    ( ).   ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ,  ,        .


 .     (  ),      ,     .   . , .

----------

> -   ,   .


- ?
    ,    .

----------


## .

*AviaNavigator*,       ,    . ,            ?        .  ,  .        .

----------


## AviaNavigator

,     . , ,  , ,    -     ,    ?   ,      . 
      , ,     ,        ,        /,          , ,        -    ,   ,   ?      - ,       .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,  .        .


?       - 




> 346.17.     
> 
> ( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)
> (.    )
> 
> 1.     **          ()  , ** **  (, )  (**) ** ,     ()    ( ).


**    - ..   ,   .

----------


## .

,   .         .
     .          :Wink:          .

----------


## AviaNavigator

-    ,   .        .

----------


## .

.      ,  -    ,    .      ,

----------


## Cooler

> -


 ...   ,  ,     ** ,   .

 ,     .

----------


## Arianna

4  () 2009 .         .6:          -    30  2010 ...
      2009      30.04    2010      ?         2009 ,      ?

----------



----------


## Bondi

> ,  ,        .


     .       ,    ...,  . :   -  .         ,  /     .

*Magnitudo*   11.01.2010.

----------


## Bondi

> 4  () 2009 .         .6:          -    30  2010 ...
>       2009      30.04    2010      ?         2009 ,      ?


 30.04.2010      2009      .

----------


## Magnitudo

,  !

----------


## georgny

?
       Excell. 
1   !

   " "     ,             .

----------


## .

.         ?   ?  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 75

1                       .   ,  .  - .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 


  -

----------


## georgny

> 1                       .   ,  .  - .


 1     .   .       .

----------


## 75

-   ,        ( ).

----------


## .



----------


## 75

,       .         ?    ?

----------


## Cooler

> ( ).


 ,   **  ?   :Wow: 

,  ,       -  99% ,   - :   ,   /   .

** -   .

,   1%  -  ,     ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 


 .    "",  " " -     .

     "" - " "     Excel,     ,  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 75

, .

----------


## ramario

/,  ,     2    (   )  ?

----------


## Mar'ya

,      III ?    ?    ?       ? , .

----------


## Green-eyed

georgny,  "2008"     ,   "2009"   "".

----------


## 77

:EEK!:  ,   ?       : , , , , , , .   ?

----------


## _

,       .2,.346.17     ,   , -   ,  ,       .

----------


## querty

6%

   , 
1.     -    ?
2.   " "       "  "?

----------


## querty

3.           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Green-eyed

*77*,   :

----------

,      (   ).        -                ?

----------

